# X pipe Question



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I have been looking at the Magna Flow X-pipe. If I put this on and remove the resonator will I have an increase in rumble out the tail pipes? I just want a lower, deaper tone but not to loud but louder. Has anyone done this in here. Thanks. :confused


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GTO_Addict said:


> I have been looking at the Magna Flow X-pipe. If I put this on and remove the resonator will I have an increase in rumble out the tail pipes? I just want a lower, deaper tone but not to loud but louder. Has anyone done this in here. Thanks. :confused


I can't say about the GTO (yet) but when I added a set of heddman headers, 3" In-Out Xpipe, and 3" in-out Thrush CVX mufflers to my 67 Mustang 351w, I got a low note and rumble, PLUS when I did slow acceleration, my stang actually got quieter. Until I put my foot in it, then it grew loud. Real loud. 

Sweet, sweet music...


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Justice!!!!:seeya:


----------



## rednred04 (Dec 14, 2004)

Not from personal experience but I'm considering doing the same and experts on 'the other board' say the result is quieter on the inside and louder on the outside.



GTO_Addict said:


> I have been looking at the Magna Flow X-pipe. If I put this on and remove the resonator will I have an increase in rumble out the tail pipes? I just want a lower, deaper tone but not to loud but louder. Has anyone done this in here. Thanks. :confused


----------

